# Worried about Boston



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston had his second jab this morning. We got home at about 11am, he did a wee outside and since then has laid on the living room rug and hasn't moved a single muscle. He cries whenever I have picked him up (just to check him) and is also looking very glassy eyed. He is also crying out in his sleep every now and then (this just breaks my heart, he sounds in such pain).

I know it obviously a bad reaction to the jab and hopefully it will pass in under 24hrs but it's really distressing to see my little pumpkin so lifeless. 

It's hard to know whether this is normal, or if it is something worth calling the vet about. Am I being a neurotic first time mum?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a worry..not sure if it's normal or not, can only tell you that Betty was
running around after her 2nd jab like nothing had happened....hope Boston
picks up soon..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You are not being neurotic....and just give them a call. They would rather put you at ease...please call the vet and let us know what they say.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Did he have his microchip too? Vincent is having his 2nd jabs on Monday and we've been told it's a big needle! Maybe he's feeling a bit upset with what happened?

Vincent was very sleepy for 24 hours after his 1st jabs which the vet said about 1 in every 10 or so pups that have it get sleepy. If in doubt ask the vet!!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

He might be tender where the needle went in and that's why he cries when you pick him up.

Just keep an eye on him- but if you are worried a call to the vet may put your mind at rest.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am calling vet right now.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

So while I am on the phone to the vets, the poor little tacker gets up for the first time in 5 hours, walks over to my rug and pees all over it (typical but I am not cross...at least he is peeing!). The vet wants to just double check him before the weekend, so I am taking him back right now. I am sure he is gonna be fine.

He was microchipped beforehand, but he did have a bad reaction to the needle at the time. He literally leapt into my arms afterwards, crying his little heart out. Poor little thing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Of course he got up while you were on the phone, glad they want to be sure....let us know what they say...I am sure once you get there he will be bouncing around


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Arr poor little Boston ... just as well to get him checked by the vet to put your mind at rest. Hope he feels completely back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Just got back from the vets. Amanda - you were right, by the time we got there he was sitting up and a lot more perky. He just had a mild reaction to the shot but he will be better by tomorrow. God knows what my vet thought but hey, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lozza at least you are relaxed now and not still worrying with those 'what if?' questions. You did absolutely the right thing by checking and your vet obviously thought it was worth seeing him too. All good news ....... now go and enjoy your weekend. 

Karen xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww glad all is well with the little fella.

He well probably be back to his normal cockpoo naughty self tomorrow


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is all worth it to put your mind at ease.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

well done Lozza ... you did the right thing in the situation ... I would have done the same thing... hope Boston is back to normal tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Lozza, glad to hear Boston is a little perkier now. Obi was the same after his jabs for a good 24 hours each time. Do you know if he reacted the same with his first jab, could JD advise? Remember the immune system is working hard to counter the jabs and and build immunity and some dogs have a more sensitive immune system than others. I'm sure he will be fine by tomorrow but if in any doubt don't be afraid to ask your vet.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm really glad Boston is ok  it's funny that as soon as you got him to the vest he perked up...I think our cockapoos are right little cheeky beggers!!


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad he's okay. Poor baby. 
And I LOVE his name!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Lozza, glad to hear Boston is a little perkier now. Obi was the same after his jabs for a good 24 hours each time. Do you know if he reacted the same with his first jab, could JD advise? Remember the immune system is working hard to counter the jabs and and build immunity and some dogs have a more sensitive immune system than others. I'm sure he will be fine by tomorrow but if in any doubt don't be afraid to ask your vet.


It's very interesting for us on this forum as we too have learned stuff that we haven't experienced ourselves....like reation to vaccinations, i can honestly say that we have never had a dog that has reacted badly to any vaccination. Maybe they are more susceptible once they leave here and are under more stress, especially with Nobivac being given at 10 weeks rather than The Eurican we normally use which is given at 12 weeks. Even though they don't probably show it the stress of going to a new home must take it's toll. J xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta reacted bady to her jab too. but was told to give the back of her neck a rum as sometimes the vacc gets traped between the skin so you need to give it a little rub to deprerse it. she was fine by the night. but during the day very quivery. i remember popping a blanket over her. 
Inca then came over and lay down ontop of her for a couple of seconds, it was amazing it was the first time she had shown any interest in her, not sure if it was like a cuddle or trying to warm her up or just her way of checking on her. 


glad he is ok


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

lozza, I so pleased he's ok. To be honest I think I would have done the same so don't feel bad. I 'd hate it if Pixel cried when I touched her and would whip her to the vet. You just can't be too sure.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

glad to hear boston is ok,when youre not sure its always best to contact your vets instead of wishing you had,buddy is off to vets tomorrow l will be glad when its over


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear little Boston was fine, I would have rung the vets aswell.


----------

